# Fleas



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 18, 2009)

I am really surprised, but I am having a horrible time with fleas the last week or so! Worse than in the summer!  I have tried Advantage, Frontline and some organic stuff, and they are relentless. I've given my dogs those Capstar tablets twice now to kill off the fleas on them and then bathed them... they just keep coming back.  The problem isn't in the house, all but one of my floors are concrete or linoleum, and I vacuum like I have OCD.  But it seems like as soon as I let them out, every flea in a 5 mile radius jumps on them.

Any advice on good stuff to use or why this would be happening NOW? I thought the fleas got better in the cooler weather?!?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 18, 2009)

We are having a problem with them for some reason now. Usually dont. There is a powder or something that you can sprinkle in the yard to help. I gotta find out myself. Haley bathes Bell with flea shampoo and uses Bio Spot every month. We still are fighting them.


----------



## scoggins (Nov 18, 2009)

try the frontline spray. After a bath and use as directed.


and then put a GOOD dose of malathyon and "seven" in the yard and follow it up with a dusting of hydrated lime.


if that don't work just MOVE!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2009)

Kerry, have you tried Spot On? I think that`s the name of it.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 18, 2009)

I do not remember the spray but there is one that keeps the flea pupae from hatching out of their cocoons.  They can lay dormant for a year and then "pop-out."   Call a bug exterminator.


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 18, 2009)

*simple flea solution*

use blue dawn an bleach , i have no fleas why i use this combo i also bath my dogs in blue dawn dawn will kill fleas, i have more dogs than the average person i have no fleas a fieldtrialer 15 yrs ago told me what to use , when you use front line an advantage or adams or sevin dust i can tell you first hand you can get sick off of what you put on your dogs, all these sprays an down the back deals are poisens dawn is common an bleach you have to no exactly how to mix it , i spray the ground once a yr as a precaution an i have had no fleas , no ticks an i live in a wooded area what ever you do you need to do something because fleas are vampires an your dog can die from the blood loss the fleas suck from your dog ive seen dogs my friends have who where so anemic their dogs required blood tranfusions if your dog has fleas an they live in your house so do you! they can stay dormant for a long time an sudenly appear also squirrels an stray cats carry fleas an so do other animals , when spraying the ground spray you have to do it where the fleas cant jump out then jump back in when dry an then you still have a flea problem i can tell you how much to mix, of the dawn an bleach if any one really wants to get rid of the fleas  fleas have a shiny coating on them  once the coating is gone the fleas die its like a rain coat it protects them once gone no protection at all


----------



## Gofish206 (Nov 19, 2009)

Comfortis. It worked for me I have a lab I tried everything on and one pill a month finally did it.


----------



## Henpecked (Nov 19, 2009)

Call Fleabusters - 404-844-0126

You need to understand the problem before you can even begin to decide on the best course of action.  Recommendations that do not involve first questioning you about your specific situation and surroundings are nothing more than a guess.  You will spend $400 trying everything that might have worked for one person but might not work (or might work for a little while) for your situation.  You have to identify the source of the problem, and you might be surprised to learn how frequently the source isn't the pet.

We give a One Year, Money Back Guarantee.  The internet is full of people who will tell you a hundred ways they think they are controlling fleas when in reality they are just buying themselves a little more time.   If you answer a few questions we will be able to tell you exactly what will be required to take care of your problem.   You are correct that fleas should slow down in the Winter, but the problem generally comes back worse the following year if you put off properly taking care of the problem now.


----------



## hoopdaddy (Nov 19, 2009)

Bayer tree and shrub best i ever used


----------



## lab (Nov 20, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=406475&highlight=frontline


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 22, 2009)

*question*

how many dogs do you all have that you have a flea problem an i dont i have over 80 dogs, they hunt various types of game plus i take in dogs left for dead at the end of dog season , ive been using dawn an bleach 15 yrs as a dip on my dogs ,i dont have a flea problem at all live 8 miles out in the woods, im sure in the cities people have alot of problems with fleas because of cats an other dogs , whatever you use has to be your choice but i prefer to be free from pesticides, the chemicals to make these are not only dangerous to your pets used wrong but dangerous to people who must handle them


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 23, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I do not remember the spray but there is one that keeps the flea pupae from hatching out of their cocoons.  They can lay dormant for a year and then "pop-out."   Call a bug exterminator.



Any spray that has an "Insect Growth Regulator" in it is the spray you're talking about (prevents them from even hatching.)  I think Hartz has an IGR in their spray, if I'm not mistaken.

You're (OP) doing the right thing with vacuuming constantly, BUT after vacuuming you need to be emptying the bag or canister out in a plastic bag and immediately taking it out to the trash (not the trash can in the house).  

Have you tried Comfortis yet? I have heard nothing but good reviews on it.  We use Frontline Plus on our dogs now (housedogs), never had an issue, but also vacuum as stated and spray Ortho Home Defense Max once a week after mopping/vacuuming.  

I agree that the fleas have been rough this year though.  Pretty sure they're building resistances to various flea control methods.  

Next Spring, we're planting some lavender around our patio where the dogs enter/exit to the backyard.  Lavender will help repel fleas.

ETA: Ignore the smart aleck - "was that so hard?" with the link attached to IGR information  Was just making it easier to find.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 24, 2009)

We are having a problem too! 
Ive heard garlic.

I just started it yesterday. Dont know if it really works..

All the flea shampoos frontlines etc dont work..


----------



## jason4445 (Nov 24, 2009)

No a;mount of vacuuming can get fleas, their eggs or nymphs up.  Here is what worked for me.  The house or anywhere the animal goes is the problem.  Fleas are attracted to heat.  Get a regular bulb night light and attach it in any way to a wire stand that holds it 12 inches off the floor.  I just used a coat hanger bent into a "C" shape.  Get a cookie baking sheet and put two mouse sticky pads in it and put under the night light.  Leave the light on all night and move it around form room to room, and the fleas will be attracted to the heat, jump to the light and land on the sticky pad.

The first time I tried this I thought my flea problem was slight and I counted over 400 fleas on the sticky pad.

You don't have to put out any poisons, or dust or spend big money - just the light and sticky pads and when you no longer get fleas on the pads it has done its work.

Use that along with the put on the back medicine.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 24, 2009)

my parents brought home a infested cat once back in the 80s.  When they put the cat (who was SO sick at this point it didnt care) in the flea bath they could see the fleas mound on top of its head.
They said to rid them out of their floor everyday before they went to work they would lay down 7 dust in the carpet then vacuum it up when they got home. Did this for a long time..


----------



## lisa1914 (Nov 24, 2009)

I know this is going to sound really silly but a vet friend told me to do this and I've never had a problem since. Get a bottle of ivory dish soap and a 5 gallon bucket of water, put very little water on the dog then rub in the ivory soap all over him. Let it sit for 20 minutes then rinse off. I do this once every 10 days and my lab has never had a problem.


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 24, 2009)

Gofish206 said:


> Comfortis. It worked for me I have a lab I tried everything on and one pill a month finally did it.



Yep. works like a charm
and spray the yard with Bayer tree and shrub from wally world


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 24, 2009)

jason4445 said:


> No a;mount of vacuuming can get fleas, their eggs or nymphs up.



You have to vacuum along with other methods of flea control.  The vibrations from the vacuum cleaner on the floor trick the eggs into thinking it's time to hatch...and they do...and they die  

Of course, vacuuming won't kill adult fleas, but it will help reduce the number as part of a flea control program.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Nov 24, 2009)

*We use food grade Diatomaceous Earth*

It's sold in 6lb bags online. We powder them down and the fleas stay off and won't bite. It also dries up the existing fleas on them. Works for our house as well. I treat my carpets, their bedding, and also give it to them as a wormer.  I got sick and tired of going to Home depot and spending too much $$$$ over and over again just to have them back the next couple of days later.. 

here's a link. 

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/diatomaceous_earth.html


----------



## rabbit hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

There are lots of things that work but when the problem just doesnt get any better after trying various different things there is usually a problem elsewhere. I am a service manager for a pest control company and ive seen a lot of things like animals in crawlspaces is one the most common underlined problems. Treat pets at same time as home and or yard. Make sure thers no pets coming around thats infested also.


----------



## Foxhunter (Dec 2, 2009)

We're going to try Comfortis.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Dec 3, 2009)

Good Luck let us know how it works.


----------



## Foxhunter (Dec 5, 2009)

We tried the comfortis pill yesterday and it seems to be working. I haven't seen her scratch at all.


----------



## robertyb (Dec 5, 2009)

I no longer have a dog but have had them all my life till recently. The only "medicine" that I found that really worked was REVOLUTION. It works on about everything that a dog or cat can get on them.

It is expensive but well worth the cost in the long run. When I used it on my dog I did not have to use anything on my cat as she stayed inside and all the fleas were killed by the stuff on the dog. I now use it on my cat as my dog died.

Here is a link to an overseas supply that can be bought at discount prices without going through a vet for a prescription.

https://www.deadfleaz.com/store/home.php?cat=5


----------



## SonShine13109 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dixie Dawg said:


> I am really surprised, but I am having a horrible time with fleas the last week or so! Worse than in the summer!  I have tried Advantage, Frontline and some organic stuff, and they are relentless. I've given my dogs those Capstar tablets twice now to kill off the fleas on them and then bathed them... they just keep coming back.  The problem isn't in the house, all but one of my floors are concrete or linoleum, and I vacuum like I have OCD.  But it seems like as soon as I let them out, every flea in a 5 mile radius jumps on them.
> 
> Any advice on good stuff to use or why this would be happening NOW? I thought the fleas got better in the cooler weather?!?




We had the same prob with our dogs we put them on comfortis and the next morn they were off!


----------



## ironhead7544 (Dec 5, 2009)

Head & Shoulders will kill the fleas that are on the dogs.  Get the type with Pyrithione zinc.  You will still have to treat the house and yard.  Frontline Plus has worked for me.


----------



## lwrd81 (Dec 6, 2009)

If they are in the dog's bed's or dog houses.......A box of salt will do the trick. I had an old woman tell me  30 years ago in a grocery store, "Sprinkle boxes of salt around everywhere and the fleas will leave".............It worked instantly.
She also told me a branch off a China Berry tree would run them off, but I haven;t see one of those since I was a kid.


----------



## CFGD (Dec 8, 2009)

luckily ive never had a problem with fleas,the only thing that goes in or on my dogs are-food,water,ivomec,wormer,and dawn when they're dirty.hopefully ill stay lucky.


----------



## archer47 (Dec 9, 2009)

where do you get comfortis?


----------



## raggedy ann (Dec 10, 2009)

archer47 said:


> where do you get comfortis?



I get it at the vet.


----------



## Atlfinfan (Dec 10, 2009)

I think the thing that most people dont do when using Seven dust in the house is.......not putting it on the couches and recliners.  We use this from time to time and also turn over the couch and put the stuff on the bottom of the furniture.  Just dont leave your pet in that room while it is being applied.  Put it under baseboards and any other crevis that you can find.  We havent had a problem in a long while with fleas but this is what we do...... when we do.


----------



## littletime (Dec 10, 2009)

Comfortis is hands down best flea cure out there


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 10, 2009)

Gofish206 said:


> Comfortis. It worked for me I have a lab I tried everything on and one pill a month finally did it.



YEP, works great!!! I bought some from zonapet out of Australia and save over $20 from the other on line petmed sites,


----------



## bowtoater (Jan 5, 2010)

Bayer Tree and Shrub worked for me.  It cured bad case of fleas in my kennel and I have not had a problem since.  Reapply once a month or so.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jan 5, 2010)

I use comfortis and have no problems after frontline failed for me


----------



## flintlock58 (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree with all others, Comfortis is awesome! Had a problem last summer, this summer used Comfortis, NO problem at all!!


----------



## awr72 (Jan 28, 2010)

do a search for "kdsblackmouthcurs"and look under puppy health for worming and flea control ,not just for puppies for dogs too.they work good.


----------



## gaoutdoorsman21 (Feb 2, 2010)

*fleas*

revolution it kills all fleas ticks and heartworms $20 lasts a month my lab has been without fleas for 3 months now


----------



## pig snatcher (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont know how it would work for a small or inside dog, but I use Dominion tree and shrub.  I used to use Admire but the dominion seems to work just as well for a small fraction of the price. Been using 1cc of dominion for every 10 lbs. down their back.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 3, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> We are having a problem with them for some reason now. Usually dont. There is a powder or something that you can sprinkle in the yard to help. I gotta find out myself. Haley bathes Bell with flea shampoo and uses Bio Spot every month. We still are fighting them.



Sevin Dust at 5% where they sleep, Sevin Dust in the yard
at 10%. Home depot Carries it.


----------

